# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  3D Printed Trumpet Playing Prosthetic

## Brian_Krassenstein

Grad student Caitlin Driver, of the University of Wisconsin at Milwaukee, had an inspirational experience over the past few months, as her summer fellowship program was spent in the University of Wisconsin Milwaukee’s Digital Craft Research Lab making a 3D printed adaptive device for one very music-loving ten year old, aspiring to play to play trumpet. After several different iterations and some refinements to numerous 3D printed components, Driver had the device ready for young Karuna, who can fit the trumpet into its case perfectly, even with the device attached. Read the full story here: http://3dprint.com/89382/3d-printed-trumpet-device/


Below is a photo of Karuna playing his trumpet:
Untitled51.jpg

----------


## jbone72

was just wondering if this device is available for sale and if so how much.  I know of a student here locally that would benefit from such a device.

----------

